# Maschek Cycle?



## barneyguey (Jul 20, 2019)

Howdy everyone! I'm looking for information about Maschek Cycle out of Charles City Iowa. I think they sold Schwinn bicycles. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thank you. Barry

I'd like to include the shop in Volume II of 'The Many Faces of Schwinn"

barneyguey53@gmail.com, text or call 1-509-230-0613


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 29, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 17, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 20, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 23, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 30, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 9, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 24, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 21, 2020)

I'm trying to find photos of a Schwinn bicycle with this badge. I now know they did sell Schwinn bikes. Thank you. Barry


----------



## bricycle (Oct 21, 2020)

I think thats a cycle co. owned by Danny Trejo... oh my bad, that would be *Machete



*


----------



## bricycle (Oct 21, 2020)

PS.... I spilled coffee on your coffee table Schwinn book


----------



## prewarmachine (Oct 21, 2020)

I have a bike with that badge riveted on, but it's not a Schwinn. I'm guessing that isn't very helpful though...


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 21, 2020)

prewarmachine said:


> I have a bike with that badge riveted on, but it's not a Schwinn. I'm guessing that isn't very helpful though...
> 
> View attachment 1288502
> 
> View attachment 1288503



That's great! Most shops sold several brands of bicycles. Do you mind if I put your photos in the book I'm working on? Thank you. Barry


----------



## mrg (Oct 21, 2020)

A little Shelby.


----------



## prewarmachine (Oct 21, 2020)

Oh course you can, that would actually be really exciting for me! I have the other wheel and can make this look a lot more presentable. Can I send you some better photos this weekend?


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 5, 2020)

bump


----------



## bricycle (Nov 5, 2020)

yup, looks like my 40's Shelby


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 17, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 3, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 2, 2021)

bump


----------

